# Alcantara inserts for R32 (Konig) seats



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Anybody done this? Alcantara was available as an option on these seats in Europe, is this something a decent upholstery shop here can duplicate, and if so what could I expect to pay.. including doing the rears & the _*.:R*_ logos?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Alcantara inserts for R32 (Konig) seats (KevinC)*

I'm not sure what its going to cost, but alcantara is hella expensive. I just bought an alcantara shift boot and that alone was 40 dollars. I can't imagine how much it would be to recover a seat, your best bet is to check local shops


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Alcantara inserts for R32 (1M4d Dubbr)*

Just an FYI, but Alcantara is a brand name of synthetic suede. It's damn nice synthetic suede, but it's still fake.
Anyway, I carry it in my shop, and retail pricing is about $275CDN per yard. You'll need about 5 yards to do your front and rear inserts, plus labour to sew them, and install them.
Al


----------



## Sully (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Alcantara inserts for R32 (Al Canuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Al Canuck* »_t $275CDN per yard. 
Al








I had no idea that crap was that expensive. 
I'm sure any decent shop would be able to do this kind of a project for you.


----------



## DrewBuiltVW (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Alcantara inserts for R32 (Sully)*

Alcantara is indeed the brand name of a synthetic suede. But it is sold as "UltraSuede" here in the US. They have many different types, and styles for everything from clothing to upholstery. You want to make sure you get the upholstery grade product. There are many other brands out there as well, some inferior, some I consider equal.. The excellent thing about these synthetic suedes, is their cleanability... Especailly "UltraSuede/ Alcantara"; it is highly marketed for it durability, and cleanability!
The "UltraSuede" seems to retail right around $120 US... 
The 5 yard estimate for doing inserts only, is way too much material...







Why would you tell them something like that?? I could do both front seats complete with 5 yards!!! 
Anyway, assuming you're using a 54" wide material, you'll need about 2 yards... Many vehicles can be done in 1.5 yards, but it's pretty tight, and those are fairly large inserts on the Konig's! 
Good Luck!


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Alcantara inserts for R32 (DrewBuiltVW)*

I don't sell Alcantara as "Ultrasuede", I sell it as Alcantara, and I buy it direct from the Canadian distributor. Either way, both products are very nice.
I quoted 5 yards to do the inserts in front AND back seats, not just the front. Would be pretty silly to do only the front seats.
Al


----------



## DrewBuiltVW (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Alcantara inserts for R32 (Al Canuck)*

I understand the front AND back seat would be done... 
It's like this:
You have 8 insert pieces total... 4 front, 4 rear
you can get 4 pieces across the roll, and figure about 2-3 feet up the roll...
so 2 rows X 3 feet per row = 6 feet = 2 yards


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Alcantara inserts for R32 (DrewBuiltVW)*

I'm going to hazard a guess that you're not actually a trimmer, right? That's not a smartass question, but if you really were a trimmer, you would know that you will NEVER get 4 inserts across a 54" roll of material. That would mean that your inserts are only 13.5" wide, including blocking??? Ummmm, not a chance, especially on today's super wide, big seats like the ones in question. I just did a 62 Bug, and couldn't quite fit 3 inserts across a roll. I would guess that you would only get 2 of these inserts across a roll. Total would be 4-5 yards to do all 8 inserts.
Al - Owner/Operator of Seams Perfect Auto Upholstery & Trim, with DOZENS of Recaro seat rebuilds under my belt.


----------



## DrewBuiltVW (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Alcantara inserts for R32 (Al Canuck)*

This will be my last response, as I don't need to defend myself to you! My work speaks for itself... (check out all of the Futrell Autowerks project / show cars!)
I agree when doing a flat seat, like a bug, the insert would be larger. But if you go and measure a recaro or vw sport seat, you will see that the inserts are between 12 & 15 inches... I agree all seats are going to be different, hence the reason I make a point to actually see the seats before ordering material, and quoting exact price!
Anyway, go ahead and charge your customers for all that extra spendy suede... Won't affect me any!


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Alcantara inserts for R32 (DrewBuiltVW)*

I'm done here, too. You apparently just don't get it, but that's fine.


----------



## yomamainmyr32 (Aug 23, 2004)

NO please keep it going! jeje


----------



## Duellist (Jul 24, 2003)

*sad*

sad


----------

